# help with what lab report means



## krys1501 (May 9, 2011)

I have my ultrasound report for a thyroid mass and would love any input on what it means. I go to dr in 3 weeks. Any sings in this report that point to benign or malignant? 
Here is what it reads:

In the left lobe there is a dominant complex solid and cystic mass measuring 2.3cmx1.8cmx1.3cm. There is blood flow within several of the internal septations as well as on the periphery of this nodule.

Conclusions
There is a dominant left lobe thyroid mass with solid and cystic components and vascular blood flow. Thyroid malignancy is not excluded. Sone directed fna biopsy recommended.

Any clues wo what this means would be great.


----------



## krys1501 (May 9, 2011)

I apologize for all the typos. Ugh


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

krys1501 said:


> I have my ultrasound report for a thyroid mass and would love any input on what it means. I go to dr in 3 weeks. Any sings in this report that point to benign or malignant?
> Here is what it reads:
> 
> In the left lobe there is a dominant complex solid and cystic mass measuring 2.3cmx1.8cmx1.3cm. There is blood flow within several of the internal septations as well as on the periphery of this nodule.
> ...


Yeah............................well; I got your PM and I am not happy to see this. You absolutely must have FNA (fine needle aspiration) as cancer must be ruled in or out. Highly suspicious.

Mass, solid and vascular are "red flags!" I am sorry that you have to go through this but I will tell you one thing; "You are going to be fine. You hit a bump in life and the doctors will be right on top of this!

Here is info for you and please set up that FNA ASAP!

http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html

Nodules http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html

Nodules http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1665239/

What took you to the doc in the first place? Are you on thyroxine replacement for hypo or are you hyper? Any symptoms?

Do you have swollen lymph nodes in the neck/cervical area?

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

There are many here who have been through this and I am sure they will be along to offer support and encouragement.

I am so happy you have joined our board....................


----------



## krys1501 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you soooo very much. I have been searching online with no real clear cut answers whether to be worried or not. I really really appreciate your response and all the info you have given. 
What brought me to find this mass....I have had 3 surgeries for pinched nerve in my elbow and amd getting ready to have my 4th on june 9th. When I was at the orthapedic surgeons office he felt my neck and said I needed to have ultrasound of thyroid. I guess there is a connection between thyroid nodules and compressed nerves. So then I went and had the ultrasound and got those results. They reffered me to an ent .


----------



## krys1501 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you soooo very much. I have been searching online with no real clear cut answers whether to be worried or not. I really really appreciate your response and all the info you have given. 
What brought me to find this mass....I have had 3 surgeries for pinched nerve in my elbow and amd getting ready to have my 4th on june 9th. When I was at the orthapedic surgeons office he felt my neck and said I needed to have ultrasound of thyroid. I guess there is a connection between thyroid nodules and compressed nerves. So then I went and had the ultrasound and got those results. They reffered me to an ent .


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

krys1501 said:


> Thank you soooo very much. I have been searching online with no real clear cut answers whether to be worried or not. I really really appreciate your response and all the info you have given.
> What brought me to find this mass....I have had 3 surgeries for pinched nerve in my elbow and amd getting ready to have my 4th on june 9th. When I was at the orthapedic surgeons office he felt my neck and said I needed to have ultrasound of thyroid. I guess there is a connection between thyroid nodules and compressed nerves. So then I went and had the ultrasound and got those results. They reffered me to an ent .


Wow! What a blessing and there are Angels everywhere. Yes; thyroid can cause peripheral neuropathy which sometimes is very painful. How lucky for you the surgeon caught this.

peripheral neuropathy
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm

You could also look up the word "Myopathy" re thyroid.

When they say here "autoimmune", that of course includes thyroid problems. Most are autoimmune.

Have you had any tests run yet to see what your thyroid panel looks like? Any antibodies' tests?

I am very upfront when it comes to the possibility of cancer. After all, what kind of person could I be if I knew something and did not disclose it. My aim is to help if I can.


----------



## krys1501 (May 9, 2011)

I have had blood test to test tsh levels but I have not received those results yet. I just called and they moved my appt with ent to this Friday the 13th. Wwe shall see. Thank you again so much for your information


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

krys1501 said:


> I have had blood test to test tsh levels but I have not received those results yet. I just called and they moved my appt with ent to this Friday the 13th. Wwe shall see. Thank you again so much for your information


I am so glad your appt. has been bumped up. I am going to keep you in my prayers. Please keep us in the loop.


----------



## krys1501 (May 9, 2011)

I had my appt and he schedule me for ultrasound guided biopsy on wed. I can feel the nodule when I swallow and he confirmed that is what I am feeling. Just a deep pressure in the base of my throat. He found the nodule right away when he felt my neck. On my lab orders he also ordered a stat pt/inr. Do you know what that is and or why ?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

krys1501 said:


> I had my appt and he schedule me for ultrasound guided biopsy on wed. I can feel the nodule when I swallow and he confirmed that is what I am feeling. Just a deep pressure in the base of my throat. He found the nodule right away when he felt my neck. On my lab orders he also ordered a stat pt/inr. Do you know what that is and or why ?


Oh, this doc is on top of it. I am so relieved to hear this.

This is all I could find. Let me know if this makes sense to you.........

The i-STAT® PT/INR test is a whole blood determination of the prothrombin time used for monitoring oral anticoagulant (warfarin) therapy. The test determines the time required for complete activation of the extrinsic pathway of the coagulation cascade when initiated (activated) with a thromboplastin.

http://www.i-stat.com/products/ctisheets/715236-01J.pdf

Please do let us know the biopsy results and I will be there in spirit w/you on Weds..


----------

